
Is nuclear fusion worth the research? - deven88
https://www.quora.com/Is-nuclear-fusion-worth-the-research/answer/Franklin-Veaux?ch=10&share=641428bf&srid=zd60
======
pfdietz
In my opinion, the chance of nuclear fusion "working" is so low that it's not
worth what is currently being spent on it. To the extent that it is a
worthwhile area of research, it should more resemble basic research in plasma
physics, not targeted development at a limited number (or one) large scale
concepts that are going to be dead ends.

------
aiscapehumanity
Nuclear fusion is a necessity in assuring diversity among energy sources in
the long term. It's probably much more fruitful an endeavour with eventual
returns than macroscale particle accelerators.

------
kristianp
This links to a single answer.

